# Weird...



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Last time me and my friend are walking through a little forest, my friend saw a squerriel, the squerriel wasn't far from us and my friend decided to take a shoot to scare away the squerriel, he used single 1842 tube no loop and a tiny rock(a little bigger than 3/8 steel ) with a draw about 45 inches, he hit the squerriel and the squerriel dead instantly!!! He didn't mean to kill the squerriel so i didn't saw where the ammo hit on the pool guy. But that was weird. Single 1842 plus tiny rock can take down a squerriel. Have anyone done this before or Im just to newbie??


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Single 1842, a rock larger than 3/8s drawn to 45" will take a close range, headshot squirrel every time.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

You can take down anything with single 1842 and a rock in close range, did you atleast eat him ?


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, cause in my mind I only use that set up as a target shooting set up, I never used that set up to hunt, so may be I'll give it a try


----------

